# Viruses



## Jay Bell (Nov 30, 2001)

I'm sure the all of you have received an email from Bob Hubbard about the current virus problem here at Budoseek. 

As far as virus protection programs, my opinion (i work IT) is AVG. The best part about it...IT'S FREE! It also has free updates as well. So for anyone who needs a virus scanner or wouldn't mind running a backup (it's incredibly small...not a resource hog like many) check the AVG Website

Have a good one, 

Jay


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 30, 2001)

Hi all.  

I recomend Mcaffee for the most part.  Norton if it came  with your systems, and if you have a choice, F-Protect.  I've used most of the major packages out there, and have yet to find anything that F-Protect cant handle.

I tried D/ling that AVG yesterday, but the xfer froze.  Will have to try again later.

So far, I've gotten about 6 infected emails from members.  No biggy, I'm covered, but I want to make sure y'all are too.

Anti-Virus tips:
1- Use a current scanner.  The Microsoft ANS for DOS just aint gonna cut it.  Check out the links below for current scanners.

2- Make certain you have up to date definitions.  You have to update these regularly (I recomend at a minimum monthly).

3- If at all possible, use a non-Microsoft emailer.  Most of the current crop of virus's and worms take advantage of security holes in Outlook and Outlook Exp.  Try Eudora or The Bat as alternatives.

4- If possible, turn off the HTML Display option in your email program.

5- When configuring your AVS to scan your email, have it scan -everything- in the email.

If you need more info, or help, let me know and I'll see what I can do for ya.  These things are a royal PITA.

Bob


Links:
F-Protect *Recommended*
AVG 
McAfee OR Network Associates 
Norton


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Jan 15, 2002)

I Agree about using AVG, I also work IT and I install it on all of my computers, you can easily set it to auto update too. Mcafee and norton are ok but usually they require you to pay for upgrades when they are released, it wont always be free, AVG works as well as any of the others with no cost.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nate_Hoopes _
> *I Agree about using AVG, I also work IT and I install it on all of my computers *



Thanks to the suggestion here I did download it and am using it. It hasn't caught anything yet but I still feel good knowing that it's running.


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Jan 15, 2002)

only important thing to remeber is that your computer is one the days it needs to update, i usually just change it to a time im usually using the computer so i dont have to think about it.


----------

